# regarder un film sur tv et ecouter la musique sur imac



## danypoune (24 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour a tous
Je viens d'acheter l'a tv et tout a l'air de fonctionner sauf...
Lorsque qq'un regarde un film sur la tv je ne peux dans le meme temps ecouter la musique sur mon Imac. Lorsque je sélectionne depuis mon imac la musique par itune celle ci est diffusée sur la télé.
QQ'un a t il une solution pour faire fonctionner les deux en meme temps (filmsur télé et musique sur mac)
Merci d'avance


----------

